# Florida Black Hole Spider / Southern House Spider



## xqzstyle (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a female florida black hole spider. I am only using sphagnum moss because i'm afraid to stress her out by adding anything else to the habbitat as i've only had her for approx. 16 hours. The sphagnum moss seems to provide plenty of natural crevices and crawl spaces but i'm still a bit concerned. How long should it take before she builds her web?


----------



## xqzstyle (Apr 21, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I have had her since monday (3 days), still only trace amounts of silk. Is this crevice too large? I'm really hoping to find a more defined nest/hole as I don't believe she will feed without one. Her abdomen looks large, is she ready to drop a sack? Please give me some advice on care.


----------



## buthus (Apr 22, 2011)

Make a crevice ...like a couple pieces of wood or cracked brick...whatever. 1/2" is fine with some space behind it ...maybe 4 or 5 times the size of the spider.  The southern kuks seem to prefer being higher up above the ground.
Ive kept them in stacked toilet paper cardboard tubes ...like one would keep roaches... and they eventually web up everything creating many tunnels and twists n'turns. 
They are also called Crevice spiders at times ...because they love to squeeze themselves into tight entryways and require very little space to be comfy.


----------



## xqzstyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Will it stress her out by adding to the habitat this early? this is the help I needed, thank you

EDIT: also, how long will it take her to start building her web?


----------



## buthus (Apr 22, 2011)

xqzstyle said:


> Will it stress her out by adding to the habitat this early? this is the help I needed, thank you
> 
> EDIT: also, how long will it take her to start building her web?



Kuks dont stress easily. Ive kept a few for years, changing their enclosures, handling to show people cool spiders, etc... 
To answer the web question and your PM ... Feeding will stimulate web building.  Let her settle in undisturbed with little light for a day or few and then feed her.  A successful kill will tell her shes in a good place.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a BUNCH here in my yard. Big females and MM. I have one in my shed that has an egg sac. Big girl too. And yes it looks like she will drop a sac soon. Just give her a piece of pvc or something small like that. She'll crawl in it and go to town making a home.


----------



## xqzstyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Awesome help guys, thanks so much! I'm gonna try adding the items mentioned, pvc and toilet paper roles and worry less about her getting stressed. I'm gonna try feeding her a cricket tonight, but i'm sure they prefer flying insects such as moths.


----------



## xqzstyle (Apr 23, 2011)

update: she finally ate a cricket! was thinking of bringing her habitat inside, 70 degrees too cool for these? should I use a heating pad? I've been misting the habitat once per day, is that excessive?


----------



## buthus (Apr 23, 2011)

xqzstyle said:


> update: she finally ate a cricket! was thinking of bringing her habitat inside, 70 degrees too cool for these? should I use a heating pad? I've been misting the habitat once per day, is that excessive?


 Nope ...in fact..she will live a lot longer if you keep her 'cool'. Same with feeding... once every couple weeks because over feeding will just speed her life up.  Mist once a week at most ...your high humidity there plus food will give her all the moisture she should need to survive comfy.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Apr 26, 2011)

i love this sp. i have several females(a few i have had for years)
would love to have a male..
(hint hint...lol)
andy


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Apr 27, 2011)

cool species. pretty mellow spiders too.  it's funny how dusty and "filthy" their funnel retreats are.  it's like they want you to think it's just an old abandoned web.


----------



## Tori Osgood (Mar 23, 2016)

xqzstyle said:


> I have a female florida black hole spider. I am only using sphagnum moss because i'm afraid to stress her out by adding anything else to the habbitat as i've only had her for approx. 16 hours. The sphagnum moss seems to provide plenty of natural crevices and crawl spaces but i'm still a bit concerned. How long should it take before she builds her web?


You wont stress her out by giving her a better set-up, i have 3 females with coco fiber bedding, bark hides, fake leaves and bottle cap water dishes! hmu if youve got any questions or if you want to see my set-up! (drop a small-large cricket in and leave it she will get it on her own time)


----------

